# Can a 721 control a Denon receiver



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

I just set up my new PVR 721, and I want to be able to use its remote to control the volume on my Denon 3300 receiver. I tried the code in the manual, and it didn't work. I also tried searching for the code, and it didn't work either.

Has anyone gotten the 721 to work with a Denon receiver?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

Brian, I cannot get my remote to control my Yamaha (RX-V002) other than the volume?? Go figure. In the instruction manual for the remote it explains how to make the remote control the volume even if it won't work the other functions. Check it out.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I suggest www.remotecentral.com


----------

